# Married lesbain couple looking for sperm donor



## kateclare10 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi my name is Kate and my wife's name is Clare, we have been together for 3 and half years and been married for one. We have been searching for a donor for over a year. This is very important to us and would like to find someone who is honest and reliable. We live in Liverpool so preferably someone from Liverpool or surrounding areas.


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi guys,


Good luck with your journey. I'm not sure if you are going to get any replies on here. It is more for support when you are going through the process.


BP


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi KateClare

We searched for 18 months with no luck at all - now find ourselves here on the next leg of our journey - donor sperm.

Good luck with finding a donor


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Have you tried pride angel? I've heard a few people say they got heir donors from there xx


----------



## Gemstone21 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hiya,

If you do end up having to purchase donor sperm check out European sperm bank.com , its less expensive then the uk and you get to see pics and know all the family history plus you get an audio interview of them.

Our clinic charges £850 for one vial of sperm. European sperm bank charges roughly £900 for three lots, delivery to the clinic will cost you about £300 but its better then £850.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you tried co-parenting.co.uk... People looking for donors/ wishing to be donors post there...


/links


----------

